# Handicap query (won/lost comp wrong handicap)



## silkyuk9 (May 23, 2006)

guys,

a friend of mine played in a comp, in the pro shop he told the pro who gave cards out his handicap was 10. he had a round of 67, joint leader but lost on back 9.

it appears that his handicap had gone up a week or so before from 10.4 to 10.5 making the handicap 11, but he was unaware.

so he would have won the comp by one shot. 

my question is who is the winner. is my friend the winner by one or is he loser on count back for telling wrong handiacap. I would have thought it is the pro's job to make sure youre handicap is what is is before a competition, as it is in my club. We never tell our pro our handicap as he as it up on computer screen on a website called

How Did I Do. On-Line Scores and Information for Golfers

i think my friend has been hard done by if he has lost the comp by not realising his handicap had gone up by .1


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

his mistake....right down a lower score your disqualifed in a tourny ...right down a higher one...o wells your lost...so right down a lower handicap thats his fault ..if wrote a higher one..he should be disqaulified which he didn't do so ..yea his fault if you ask me ...you learn from mistakes that you make and this is one of them...just like having too many clubs in your bag etc..i have had to call it on myself once and its not fun..


----------



## silkyuk9 (May 23, 2006)

thanks. its a bummer but i suppose you should check things before teeing off


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Yep ..but hey 10 bucks he won't do it again..Good luck in yalls lil lowball i'm guessing it was


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I get emails from ghin.com when the new hdcps come out. I then check it to the slope at my course. I always know my hdcp going into events so this never becomes an issue. 

Usually the score cards have the hdcp printed on it... likely the asst-pro used the old printout and hand wrote the cards. 

Likely the pro wont care as it was a $10 event, but on the NEXT event, you may want to casually point this out.


----------

